# CWC- Cleveland Welding Christmas



## 39zep (Dec 19, 2016)

Wishing the Cabers a Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 20, 2016)

What a great picture. Screen saver for sure.

Jeff, wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year.

Talk soon


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice! And I love the Cycle Truck!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas 
CWC 1940 Western Flyer Heavy Duty


----------



## buickmike (Dec 21, 2016)

Man that's what I call close. How much clearance from tires to fender?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2016)

buickmike said:


> Man that's what I call close. How much clearance from tires to fender?




"Minimal" clearance







Merry Christmas


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 22, 2016)

Just the way I like it! Fill those fender wells up baby! Lol!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 22, 2016)

My 47 CWC!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 22, 2016)

My 40 W.F.,Merry Christmas!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> View attachment 399790 My 40 W.F.,Merry Christmas!



Love those colors!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Love those colors!




What he said! Killer paint!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you guys very much!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2016)

...and a Merry Christmas to you as well... V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 22, 2016)

Drove to from Virginia to Brooklyn NY to pick this one up and still got it.
This is the CL pic and I probably wouldn't been able to procure it today.
Merry X-Mas, Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

1941 CWC Roadmaster. Would make a great Christmas gift


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 22, 2016)

In love with this bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> In love with this bike
> 
> View attachment 399952



We all are!


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 22, 2016)

Here's  one from Cleveland Ohio , my daily rider until the chritmas  snow starting falling .


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2016)

38 3 gill, Merry CWC Christmas


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing like a Ben Hur !!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 23, 2016)

here is another one !!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 23, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 400011 Here's  one from Cleveland Ohio , my daily rider until the chritmas  snow starting falling .



 reel nice one there jungleterry ,i like it !!!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 23, 2016)

'37 Packard badged Roadmaster. Merry CWC Christmas.


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is another 37


----------



## Nashman (Dec 23, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Just the way I like it! Fill those fender wells up baby! Lol!



.......Fat is where it's at.....


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 23, 2016)

Here for the 23 of December , forgot I use to have all these . Now down to just two that we ride . Sure was a cool line up .


----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## BLWNMNY (Dec 23, 2016)

This one is torn down at the present time for a cleanup, so this is a before picture!  Merry Xmas!


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 23, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 400422


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 23, 2016)

That girls RMS looks familiar. I thought I saw one in the for sale section.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 23, 2016)

Packard badged CWC!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 23, 2016)

39 or so Ridewell badged CWC


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas! 1938 CWC double bar roadster.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 23, 2016)

A little night riding


----------



## mrg (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's my Christmas Eve CWC post


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 25, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> A little night riding




More like a little "bright" riding.............Can you say LED's

Very nice Jarod!


----------

